# Best Biography of John Knox?



## sastark (Jun 1, 2009)

What is the best biography of John Knox currently available?

I realized today I do not know much about him, and would like to learn more!


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 1, 2009)

I think we had a thread about that some time ago


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 1, 2009)

I have read 'The Life of John Knox' by Thomas McCrie. I haven't read any other biographies on him. I did appreciate the book.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 1, 2009)

I can't think who it is by now, but an article on Scottish history bibliography noted M'Crie was still after 200 years not too dated and still in the top biographies. It was an incredibly important work at the time it was published also.


----------



## jambo (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't think there are too many on Knox but certainly M'Crie's biography is probably the most famous.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Jun 2, 2009)

http://www.champs-of-truth.com/reform/MCR_LKNX.PDF

This is an online free version of the book

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sastark (Jun 3, 2009)

Michael Doyle said:


> http://www.champs-of-truth.com/reform/MCR_LKNX.PDF
> 
> This is an online free version of the book



Whoa! That's not just a scan of an old book, that's a very nicely done re-typeset PDF! Thank you very much!


----------



## rbcbob (Jun 3, 2009)

I read one by W. Stanford Reid called _Trumpeter of God_ about 25 years ago and liked it. it is the only one that I have read on Knox so I cannot make comparisons.


----------

